# Towing A Camper Or Rving



## DvlDog (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello everyone - just joined.

My wife and I have decided to try traveling and vacationing in a camper or RV and I need some (a lot) of help since we're very very new to this. She has a couple of friends that are doing it and love it, and with 3 small children, we think is a better way to get away as a family and be together. Besides who wants to deal with the airport strip-searches anymore, really...









Anyhow - we're on a limited budget, I'd say somewhere between $10-15K and we've started to look around. The problem becomes what to buy and here is why.

I have a 2002 F250 SD extended cab - it has 150k miles on a 5.4L gas engine. I use it for local Homedepot and crap like that - pulling a boat or trailer with garbage here and there. It has some rust, many dings, interior is a bit unkept, I've had only used tires on it and do most reg maintenance myslef (is a seldom use work vehicle), but nothing major as far as I can tell mechanically.

So it seems we can get a nice pre-owned trailer well within our budget if I was to tow it. If we got an RV, we would have to compromise much more on quality, but wife sees us all together on the road, instead of being cramped in the cab of the truck when towing. The kids (3) are all under 2yo now and need car seats and whatevers so the truck space would be very crammed - not to forget our 45lbs boxer too.

I like the idea of towing a trailer as we can still use the truck to commute locally, besides the value we could spend on a nicer trailer and I could have some money left to put on the truck to make it more long distance friendly. That is also the concern, as I don't know very well what my truck is capable of and what it can nicely do, without me having to find safe transport for my family back home bcs something started smoking down in Tennessee or Florida.

We don't plan on using the camper or RV often - possibly 3-4 times a year at least in the beginning while we get the hang of things.

So, hope I made sense and looking for some feedback. What do you think is the better option? (please no need for something like get a better truck or spend more on an RV - we all know those options, but they're not on the table)

Thanks and happy and safe travels.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

10-15K will get you a pretty nice used travel trailer. The same amount for an used motorhome will get you, for lack of better words, an old POS. Your truck should be capable of pulling a good size trailer or medium size fifth wheel. The 5.4L is a good engine, but lacks power compared to the current gas engines in new/newer pickups. However its not a race to the campground. Just make sure your truck is in good mechanical condition (engine, transmission, suspension, etc), and be sure to have a good set of tires on it. Good luck!


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Having a RV is a great way to travel and vacation as well as to stay out motels and keep you from living out of a suitcase. There are many options to choose from. Some safe and some not-so-safe. There is a website that is dedicated to safe towing and has lots of information and different kinds of towing calculators. Look for Fifth Wheel St. on the web.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just as a thought. You might consider renting a travel trailer for a test vacation. I know in the Portland, OR area there are rental places for pop-up trailers, hard side trailers, and motor homes. Rent something in the class that you are considering. A rental of a large motor home will only be disheartening when you can't own one. My first travel trailer was 17 feet long and had a dual axle. I paid all of $2500 for it but it traveled well and allowed me to see the benefit of RVing. Good luck in your decision and let us know what you end up doing.

NOTE: Should you purchase a travel trailer only buy dual axle. Also purchased a quality weight-distribution hitch with sway control. Don't skimp on your hitch. A quality hitch and setup will give you confidence on the highway. Just remember, you are trusting the lives of your whole family to the equipment you purchase.


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Hindsight is always 20/20.

Take this scenario for example; when my travel buddy got into Trailer camping several years ago he bought a decent TT to pull behind a full-sized SUV. A few long tows later and he realized how inadequate his TV was and upgraded to a nice 3/4 ton pickup. Absolutely loving trailer camping and now towing with ease, he and his family decided to upgrade their TT knowing they're hooked. Now armed with a hefty 3/4 ton pickup, he quickly jumped into a large toy-hauler 5'er. A few long tows later realized his SRW 3/4 ton pickup was inadequate to really handle the payload of the bigger trailer and was forced to upgrade to a full 1-ton dually.

The moral of the story is; after finally investing roughly 100k in big 5th wheel trailer and new dually pickup, you could easily pickup a decent Class-A RV for the same price, which is something he's now considering. This upgrade story isn't uncommon in the TT community as folks are frequently trading in older models for new and swapping out pickups regularly.

My advice would be to explore trailer camping for a year and ensure you and your family really enjoy it before taking the plunge. Nearly all the top tier campgrounds offer trailer rental services and many local mom & pop companies will rent TT's allowing you to tow to your preferred destination. Personally I rented for a full season (got 5 rentals in) before taking the plunge and super glad that I did. If you're hooked like the rest of us here, lay out a plan that allows you to invest in the right size truck & trailer or RV that meets your needs.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

xcntrk said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> Take this scenario for example; when my travel buddy got into Trailer camping several years ago he bought a decent TT to pull behind a full-sized SUV. A few long tows later and he realized how inadequate his TV was and upgraded to a nice 3/4 ton pickup. Absolutely loving trailer camping and now towing with ease, he and his family decided to upgrade their TT knowing they're hooked. Now armed with a hefty 3/4 ton pickup, he quickly jumped into a large toy-hauler 5'er. A few long tows later realized his SRW 3/4 ton pickup was inadequate to really handle the payload of the bigger trailer and was forced to upgrade to a full 1-ton dually.
> 
> ...


That story also starts with tent camping, then a pop up then a small trailer ........

One advantage to the truck and trailer combo is the truck can be used for touristing once at the campground. Towing a car with a Class A adds to the the hassle. The truck can also be used around the house when it is not camping season.

Don't get me wrong but I don't see the Class A as a good option but that is based on the way I camp. as always your mileage may vary. As xcntrk mentioned rentals are a good way to test what you like.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I absolutely agree with Leedek. Rent a small travel trailer for one trip, then a Class C for another so you can compare the two yourself, without being out the $10-15k investment. The choices all have upsides and downsides. Class A and C require you to tow or drive a separate vehicle or rent a car at the other end if you want to do any excursions once you've arrived at your destination.
Towing a camper with your truck with 3 car seats and a dog might prove crowded if you take a real long trip. But at least you have a vehicle to use at the destination. Everybody has their own preferences and what works well for one person won't work for another.

You won't regret the decision to take up camping with your family. The children will remember the time spent as a family exploring our great country for the rest of their lives. It is a great way to raise a family.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

DvlDog said:


> Hello everyone - just joined.
> 
> My wife and I have decided to try traveling and vacationing in a camper or RV and I need some (a lot) of help since we're very very new to this. She has a couple of friends that are doing it and love it, and with 3 small children, we think is a better way to get away as a family and be together. Besides who wants to deal with the airport strip-searches anymore, really...
> 
> ...


Remember too the cost per year before you camp the first night too. Motorhomes cost more you have insurance like a truck plus license plate tabs every year. I have insurance on my camper but it is 1/3 the cost of insurance on a class c rv. Just by used and you wont get hurt to bad if you goto sell. Buying new and turning around in a couple of years wanting to upgrade or get out of camping makes it more difficult. In the past 4 campers I have had in last 8 years I have only lost about a $1000 between all four. Buying used is the way to go with campers I believe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Duanesz said:


> .......... Buying used is the way to go with campers I believe.


Couldn't agree more and I just happen to have a used one for sale.







Click Here.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

From My experience get the Largest Camper that your budget will allow, I have been there, you will never have one as Large as you would like


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

W5CI said:


> From My experience get the Largest Camper that your budget will allow, I have been there, you will never have one as Large as you would like


Interesting. My experience is to go with the SMALLEST camper that meets your needs. Less money, easier to tow, easier to park, more flexible in campsite selection, smaller tow vehicle required ... But, à chacun son goût.


----------

